
Linus Torwalds is furious at Intel - rmason
http://www.businessinsider.com/linus-torvalds-linux-inventor-is-furious-at-intel-2018-1
======
LandR
I imagine Linus Torwalds as being always furious, at everything and everyone.

Although the content of the actual email hardly makes him come across as
furious. Is it because he used the word shit?

~~~
rmason
Apple and Microsoft, being partners with Intel, can't complain about the bugs
- publicly at least.

What makes it news is that Linus can and does rake Intel over the coals.
Unlike a lot of the others complaining he's much more credible.

It's not like this is the first time Intel has had a problem. Anyone remember
the floating math problems of the early Pentiums?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_FDIV_bug](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_FDIV_bug)

------
teh_klev
This is effectively a dupe of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16066968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16066968)

------
aceoflala
>Techies are going crazy after "Meltdown" and "Spectre," two new methods for
stealing passwords, were revealed

Imagine being a journalist and having to churn out this pointless drivel for a
living.

